# Some direction please



## SpecM (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey dudes I'm new here
I love old Datsons esp. 510 coupes 
Can you guys give me a few pointers/details about old Dats? - maybe what car to look for, things to avoid, stuff like that?
Thanks


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

SpecM said:


> Hey dudes I'm new here
> I love old Datsons esp. 510 coupes
> Can you guys give me a few pointers/details about old Dats? - maybe what car to look for, things to avoid, stuff like that?
> Thanks


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69128
check the sites listed in this forum. it should point you into the right direction and have answers to your questions.


----------

